# My new Sivaro Show Boy



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi all, weeks ago I posted puppy pics and wasnt sure which one in the litter I was keeping. All 3 babies were beautiful but this one is the best so hes a stayer. Was almost tempted to keep one of the girls also, but decided not too as its too much work doing two babies and the training when I still have adults to show.

Here is my boy. If I get the name I want it will be Sivaro Krank It Up
Pics are at 6 weeks old, they are now 8 weeks old so have to do more.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

OH MY GOSH I have never seen anything more cute in this world. That is just to sweet


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

Mandycasey'smom said:


> OH MY GOSH I have never seen anything more cute in this world. That is just to sweet


I'll second that! He's so cute! And so tiny!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Sivaro That is a great looking pup ! He is very cute also , I am always fascinated by how breeders can stack puppies so good at 6weeks old lol. 

Please post more pictures.


----------



## KamelotMom (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh what a cute little pisher! What's his call name going to be? He looks like he should finish quickly for you. Congrats!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Aww! He looks gorgeous! I love the show name and yeah whats his call name going to be?

Too, too cute!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Wow, I'm surprised at how much hair he has at that age, Wish Beanie had, had that lol. 

He is sooooo cute!!! Can't wait to hear what his call name is


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL BEAUTIFUL puppy. It's pretty obvious what this pup will look like as an adult. He definately looks like a winner to me, but there again all of your pups are just gorgeous.


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

Awwww bless beautiful and so little lol  bless


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thankyou everyone for your kind words. Yes Im stoked with him, he has a lovely short back, nice length of neck, lovely head, fantastic angulation, little wide in front but not too bad, the best thick coarse coat. He is very much like his dad and tiny like his mum which is a plus as some of my boys are getting a bit big. Call name Im really not sure, my friend wants his name to be Kranky, but I will lose his lovely temperament if I call him that lol



roxy25 said:


> Sivaro That is a great looking pup ! He is very cute also , I am always fascinated by how breeders can stack puppies so good at 6weeks old lol.
> 
> Please post more pictures.


lol trust me, its not always easy to stack a pup at this age. Some have legs going all over the place lol.

Here is Dad & Mum

Dad Aust Ch. Chezjolie Incantacious (Salem)









Mum Petitlatoy Endless Days (Cleo)


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He is a lovely little fella!_


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

He's a beautiful boy! Good luck with him Sivaro.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Both parents of your puppy are just beautiful. Do you own both of them?


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Ladies.

Yes FUZBUTZ, Both parents belong to me.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Oooohhhhh! So cute. I think your dogs are always adorable.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

gwtwmum2 said:


> Oooohhhhh! So cute. I think your dogs are always adorable.


Thankyou


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Your dogs are all so lovely. that little guy is soooo cute - so tiny and yet all poodle! congrats!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thankyou Pamela


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I can't help myself. I have to keep coming back here to look at that perfect, tiny little fellow. I just want to squish him (in a nice way, of course) LOL_


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh thankyou ss, I really should be doing him again and more pics. He is now 9 weeks old but looks still looks the same lol.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

And I have come up with a home name now finally. I call him Chase, cause he chases me where ever I go


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

how do you get him to stack like that?


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

ps he is amazing looking so stunning


----------



## starkeeper (Jan 27, 2009)

I love the name Chase!

How perfect!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Sivaro, really think the name Chase is unique, love it. Again have to comment on what a nice looking boy Chase is, but again all of your dogs are just fantastic looking. You must be a real proud Mama. Your breeding program and all of your hard work really shows.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thankyou ladies. Your words really mean alot to me. I do my best as we all know it can go good or bad. Every breeding programme is trial & error. I have been very fortunate with alot of my programmes and can only hope it continues this way. One of my programmes went horribly wrong last time, the sire I used was producing missing teeth. I had stunning babies and they had to go as pets  Others were getting the same from the sire too so I know I wasnt the only one that suffered this.


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

Sivaro said:


> Hi all, weeks ago I posted puppy pics and wasnt sure which one in the litter I was keeping. All 3 babies were beautiful but this one is the best so hes a stayer. Was almost tempted to keep one of the girls also, but decided not too as its too much work doing two babies and the training when I still have adults to show.
> 
> Here is my boy. If I get the name I want it will be Sivaro Krank It Up
> Pics are at 6 weeks old, they are now 8 weeks old so have to do more.



AHHH!!!! I want to put him in my pocket!!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

newpoodlemum said:


> how do you get him to stack like that?


_
Yes, how do you get him to stack like that!??

I love his home name. It looks like it would fit him perfectly._


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

I have still been norty and not taken more pics 

Will try in the morning........ Oh wait, it is morning. 3 10 am to be precise and cant sleep :mmph:

I always stack the back legs first by lifting the pup then placing back legs down first and then drop the front legs. Give the tail a slight pull back and they pop their chests out. Trust me, its not always easy, he has been a fair little so and so this week :bolt:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_3:10 a.m. hey! Seems to be an epidemic and with my little one still crying half the night, sleep is at a real premium!

That's a neat way to do the stack. Unfortunately, Billy is a standard and I don't think I can lift his butt end up for the drop. ROFL :rofl: I guess I will have to worked it differently. The biggest problem is to get him to get his chest out. Billy happens to be a bit of a lazy boy!_


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

3.40am now ound: 

With standards you have to do them when they are little that way. Otherwise just stack them best you can, lean over and place their legs. If they fidget, place it again and again till they stand. I have left my hand behind their rump to stop them backing up. Still give the tail a slight pull to get their chests out.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That pull on the tail is something I haven't tried. Thank you for the tip. GO TO BED OR HAVE BREAKFAST!! LOL_


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes once you have pulled and he pops his chest out, then release the pull. If he lags off, do it again.

Yeah I hear ya, goin to bed now

Maybe ound:


----------



## KamelotMom (Mar 28, 2009)

*Have you tried*



spoospirit said:


> _That pull on the tail is something I haven't tried. Thank you for the tip. GO TO BED OR HAVE BREAKFAST!! LOL_


Spoospirit - Have you tried a stacking box? Guenna has a friend at our dog park (or should I say fan maybe?) who made one for her that's just like the Stax Rite & so much cheaper. It's also custom for her but could go down to a mini if needed. He said he'd make more of them if anyone wanted one. They would be custom to the size of the dog.


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

OMG!!!! He's gorgeous!! I had my hubby get up to see him. He said Wow!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

KamelotMom said:


> Spoospirit - Have you tried a stacking box? Guenna has a friend at our dog park (or should I say fan maybe?) who made one for her that's just like the Stax Rite & so much cheaper. It's also custom for her but could go down to a mini if needed. He said he'd make more of them if anyone wanted one. They would be custom to the size of the dog.


_
I have never heard of them! I just checked them out on-line. I have to ask my husband if he can make one of those for me. What does the man charge for one of his?_


----------



## KamelotMom (Mar 28, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _I have never heard of them! I just checked them out on-line. I have to ask my husband if he can make one of those for me. What does the man charge for one of his?_


I'll talk to him tomorrow. They are custom & he makes sure that the kids won't get hurt on them. I'll take a pic of mine tomorrow so you can have an idea what they look like.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Its official. My baby boys reg'd name is *Sivaro Krank It Up*.

Woot Woot.:whoo:


----------



## KamelotMom (Mar 28, 2009)

*Finally Found It...*

Sheesh I couldn't remember where we were talking about the stacking boxes at!

Spoospirit - I talked to my friend today & he said they would cost about $100 + shipping (I have no idea what shipping costs are)

This is what mine looks like...


----------

